# خلاصه المعلومات الفنيه الموجوده فى كود السباكه العالمى



## zanitty (6 يناير 2011)

*بسم الله الهادى​ 

موضوع النهارده مش اختراع ولا هو جديد حتى و لا سبق صحفى او حاجه
​



كل الحكايه انى قررت اعمل ملف احط فيه اهم الحاجات اللى بيحتاجها اى مهندس من اى كود عشان يقدر يرجع لها بسرعه
​ 
لانى الحقيقه عدت عليا مواقف كتير ببقى عارف المعلومه و شفتها قبل كده و مش عارف اجيبها منين و افضل اكتر من اسعتين اقفل فى مراجع و افتح فى اكواد لحد ما الاقى اللى كنت بدور عليه عشان كده قررت انى لما اقلل نطاق البحث حيبقى الموضوع اسهل و اسرع
​ 
باختصار انا جمعت من كود الصحى كل المعلومات اللى ممكن اى حد يحتاجها فى اى تصميم فى صوره ورقه منفصله لكل مرجعيهو سميت الملف باسم يدل على محتواه عشان منضرش نفتح الملف ندور على اللى جواه و من اسمه نعرف هو ده اللى بندور عليه و اللا لا

المطلوب منكم بعد ما تنزلوا الملفات تعملوا زى ما انا عامل عندى ع الجهاز و تقسموا الموضوع لمجلدات (صرف - تغذيه - صرف مطر - تهويه - ملفات مرجعيه فى الحسابات) عشان يبقى الوصول لاى معلومه اسرع و اسرع

جارى تعميم الفكره على باقى الاكواد باذن الله
 
لا تنسوا الدعاء لاخيكم ان يفرج الله كربه

لتحميل الملفات من هنا​*


----------



## محب الحرمين (6 يناير 2011)

لا بقي اختراع
اختراع اختراع

وبصراحة قليل من الناس اللي بيطلع كل مجهوده وكل اللي عنده 
وبصراحة برده لساني عاجز عن الشكر
يا اخوانا مش لاقي كلمات شكر اشكر بيها الراجل ده بس الدعاء احسن من الشكر وخللي دعوتي ليك بظهر الغيب


----------



## eehaboo (6 يناير 2011)

سيرتاح الكثير من المعاناة التي عانيتها في تقليب كود السباكة في كل مرة....الله يعطيك الف عافية يا ابو الافكار ...موضوع رائع ومميز...ويستحق التميزوالتثبيت...فهو ناتج عن مجهود وخبرة مميزة.....اللهم فرج همك...ونفس كربك...واجعلك من التوابين الطاهرين....شكرا لك


----------



## ساكانا (6 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي ,, عنجد اكثر من رائعة 
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## إبراهيم غازي (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن إليك وفرج همك وشرح صدرك وأنار دربك ويسر أمرك
وأبشر : من فرج عن مسلم كربة من كرب الدنيا فرج الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة
والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون أخيه


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (6 يناير 2011)

فرج الله همك وازال كربك ووقاك شر ما تخاف ورزقك الخير فى الدنيا والاخرة ....... امين


----------



## hamadalx (6 يناير 2011)

لو كان ينفع أضع قلبى رد مش حتأخر جزاك الله كل خير ................والدعاء إنت عارف
وسلامى للمهندس محمد ميك


----------



## mohamed mech (6 يناير 2011)

اقول ايه مش عارف
ربنا يبارك لك يا شيخ
و يفرحك بمنو و هى عروسة و معاها احلى عريس
و يرزقك الجنة و كل أهلك أجمعين
و يعطيك و يرضيك و يهنيك و يرزقك و يباركلك و ينفع بيك
و صلى الله على سيدنا محمد و على أله و صحبه اجمعين


----------



## mechanical wheel (6 يناير 2011)

والله ما عارف اقولك ايه بس اللي اقدر اقوله ليك ان ربنا يفرج كربك وهمك يا رب


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (6 يناير 2011)

انا مش عارف احمل الموضوع ممكن ترفعة على رابط اخر 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (6 يناير 2011)

احمد عزالعرب قال:


> انا مش عارف احمل الموضوع ممكن ترفعة على رابط اخر
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 
بعد إذن المعلم

مرفق جميع الملفات 

و دلوقتى عبد العاطى ييجى بإذن الله و يفرح انو إتأخر شوية و يحمل الملفات على الجاهز

و لو ممكن المعلم يراجع لنا توزيع الملفات داخل المجلدات و يصححها​


----------



## zanitty (7 يناير 2011)

محب الحرمين قال:


> لا بقي اختراع
> اختراع اختراع
> 
> وبصراحة قليل من الناس اللي بيطلع كل مجهوده وكل اللي عنده
> ...


اشكرك يا صديقى و لك مثل دعائك باذن الله
يا ريت بجد تمتر الدعاء بظهر الغيب



eehaboo قال:


> سيرتاح الكثير من المعاناة التي عانيتها في تقليب كود السباكة في كل مرة....الله يعطيك الف عافية يا ابو الافكار ...موضوع رائع ومميز...ويستحق التميزوالتثبيت...فهو ناتج عن مجهود وخبرة مميزة.....اللهم فرج همك...ونفس كربك...واجعلك من التوابين الطاهرين....شكرا لك


الله يكرمك يا ايهابو باشا و اشكرك على التقييم انت و كل من قيم سواء كتب اسمه او لا و تقبل الله دعاءك



ساكانا قال:


> مشكور اخي ,, عنجد اكثر من رائعة
> الله يجزيك الخير


و اياكم يا صديقى


إبراهيم غازي قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


و اياكم باذن الله


riyadh1 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن إليك وفرج همك وشرح صدرك وأنار دربك ويسر أمرك
> وأبشر : من فرج عن مسلم كربة من كرب الدنيا فرج الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة
> والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون أخيه
> 
> واسمح لي بوضع الملفات في واجهة الصفحة لتسهيل الدخول والتحميل


اللهم امين يا رب

يعنى ايه وضع الملفات فى واجهه الصفحه مش فاهم معلش



عماد ربيع سالم قال:


> فرج الله همك وازال كربك ووقاك شر ما تخاف ورزقك الخير فى الدنيا والاخرة ....... امين


اللهم امين
و اياكم باذن الله


hamadalx قال:


> لو كان ينفع أضع قلبى رد مش حتأخر جزاك الله كل خير ................والدعاء إنت عارف
> وسلامى للمهندس محمد ميك


واحشنى و الله يا حماده 
افتكرتك و انا بحط المضوع عشان خلاصه الخلاصه و زهره الزهره



mohamed mech قال:


> اقول ايه مش عارف
> ربنا يبارك لك يا شيخ
> و يفرحك بمنو و هى عروسة و معاها احلى عريس
> و يرزقك الجنة و كل أهلك أجمعين
> ...


اللهم امين يا رب 
كمان شهرين و عاوزك تبقى تدعة لمانوا و ايمان و انا هدعى لك لبطوط


mechanical wheel قال:


> والله ما عارف اقولك ايه بس اللي اقدر اقوله ليك ان ربنا يفرج كربك وهمك يا رب


اللهم امين 
و اياكم ان شاء الله


احمد عزالعرب قال:


> انا مش عارف احمل الموضوع ممكن ترفعة على رابط اخر
> وجزاك الله خيرا


محمد ميكانيك قام بالواجب


mohamed mech قال:


> بعد إذن المعلم
> 
> مرفق جميع الملفات
> 
> ...


طب بعد اذنك انت انا هرفع الملفات فى المشاركه الجايه متقسمين جوا الفولدرات زى ما انت عاوز


----------



## zanitty (7 يناير 2011)

بناء على فكره العزيز محمد عبد الرحيم اعيد رفع الملفات مقسمه فى مجلدات و هى فى المرفقات


----------



## وليد محمد السيدعلى (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا ع المجهود و بصراحه وفرت كتير من الوقت فى البحث و ارجو الاستمرار فى باقى الاقسام ك التكييف و الحريق


----------



## zanitty (7 يناير 2011)

وليد محمد السيدعلى قال:


> شكرا ع المجهود و بصراحه وفرت كتير من الوقت فى البحث و ارجو الاستمرار فى باقى الاقسام ك التكييف و الحريق


انا باذن الله هكمل فى التكييف بس يا ريت حد بقى يشيل موضوع الحريق ده من عليا لانى لسه مش ملم باهم الحاجات اللى فيه


----------



## mohamed mech (7 يناير 2011)

zanitty قال:


> انا باذن الله هكمل فى التكييف بس يا ريت حد بقى يشيل موضوع الحريق ده من عليا لانى لسه مش ملم باهم الحاجات اللى فيه


 
أحمد زانيتى أصبح google العرب


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (8 يناير 2011)

اللهم يا مفرج الهموم والكروب فرج همه وكربه واجعل له من أمره يسرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (8 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يناير 2011)

*عظيم التقدير للزميل زانيتي*

السلام عليكم 
حقيقي مجهود جبار و أنا أحس المجهود الذي بذلته كأني أعيش معك 
أعلم أنك بذلت مجهودا عظيما , وأنا أقدر لك معاناة الاختيار ثم التجميع التسجيل ثم الترتيب ثم التبويب 
و أنا أطلب من الزملاء أن يمعنوا التقدير و يساهموا في عملية التبويب والفهرسة و اضافة ما يرونه اضافة واجبة 
و لنطلق غلى العمل : 
مختارات زانيتي من مرجعيات الأعمال الميكانيكية 
جزاكم الله بكل حرف تفريج كربة وزوال هم و مكان في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة بعد عمر طويل مبارك


----------



## hamadalx (8 يناير 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حقيقي مجهود جبار و أنا أحس المجهود الذي بذلته كأني أعيش معك
> أعلم أنك بذلت مجهودا عظيما , وأنا أقدر لك معاناة الاختيار ثم التجميع التسجيل ثم الترتيب ثم التبويب
> و أنا أطلب من الزملاء أن يمعنوا التقدير و يساهموا في عملية التبويب والفهرسة و اضافة ما يرونه اضافة واجبة
> ...


 اللهم أمـــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## aati badri (8 يناير 2011)

ولا أروع
الشكر اجزله وفرج الله كربك
وكرب جميع المكروبين
ولكن......
وسوف أعود......
لأني أظنه سلاح ذو حدين


----------



## aati badri (8 يناير 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> بعد إذن المعلم​
> 
> مرفق جميع الملفات ​
> و دلوقتى عبد العاطى ييجى بإذن الله و يفرح انو إتأخر شوية و يحمل الملفات على الجاهز​
> ...


 مشكووووووور
يا أعز الناس


----------



## حسام الدينن (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك اللة خير على هذا العمل الممتاز ونمتنى ي مهندس زانتى تكرار ذللك مع اعمال التكيف


----------



## ابن العميد (9 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا زانيتي شغلك جميل والترتيب رائع .......... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (10 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس أحمد واللهم فرج همك وكربك ودائما فى تقدم وحزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (14 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MOHOO (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا (ممتاز)


----------



## السيد زرد (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير كل مواضيعك مفيده وقيمه اكرمك الله واجزل اليك العطاء وفرج همك وغمك


----------



## M.Ghareb (26 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (18 مارس 2011)

جهود مخلصة جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك

جزاك الله كل خير وفرج همك وشرح صدرك ويسر أمرك


----------



## AOUS110 (29 مارس 2011)

مشكور كتير


----------



## AOUS110 (29 مارس 2011)

نسيت قلك فرج الله كربك وازاح غمك


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## الدره المصون (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله جنة عرضها السماوات والارض وحشرك ووالديك وكل من تحب في الفردوس الاعلى ياارب العالمين 

اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا وانفع بنا امة الاسلام والمسلمين
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه

جزااااااااك الله الف خير اخي الفاضل


----------



## abdalmonem (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أنا باشكر المهندس zanity على الموضوع ده وهو فعلا مش اختراع عند الناس المحترمين المتواضعين اللى زيه 
لكن عند كل الناس ونا منهم دى حاجه ممتازه جدا جدا من مهندس ممتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاز ومحترم 
أسف على الاطاله لكن والله الكلام من قلبى


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما​


----------



## noreldin2000 (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed alhmad (2 مايو 2011)

الهى ربنا يكرمك


----------



## درش2010 (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (7 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lynxshaheen (15 سبتمبر 2011)

عن جد انك انسان رائع جزاك الله كل خير و الله يجعل كل شيء بتفيد فيه الناس في ميزان حسناتك يا رب


----------



## الكاملي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

أدعو الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يفرج همك ويعطيك سؤلك بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## الأمين حسن (8 يناير 2012)

الله يجزيك خير كتير


----------



## محسن فضل (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bouraoui111 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## بن القاسم (9 يناير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك و يجعله بميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يناير 2012)

فرج الله عنك همك و غمك وكربك و عسرك برحمته التي يستغاث بها ليلا و نهارا 
و رزقكم من حيث تحتسب ولا تحتسب رزقا حلالا طيبا فيه من مال وولد و علم ومحبة اهلك وجيرانك و تلامذتك و أصدقائك و جزاك عنهم خيرا بما تقدم من عطايا متميزة و رائعة 
و نتمني لكم أجازة دافئة و سعيدة و هنيئة و موفقة المقاصد


----------



## محمدسليمان احمد (13 يناير 2012)

الللهم ارزقك الجنه بغير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (13 يناير 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العطفي (13 يناير 2012)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله (اللهم اجعل هذه الكلمات اخر كلامك من الدنيا )


----------



## محمد_86 (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فوزى ناصف (15 يناير 2012)

الكبير كبير يا هندسه شكرا على الفكره وشكرا على الجهد اللى ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## pilot_789 (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## محمودشمس (4 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور يا استاذ*​


----------



## mustafatel (4 أبريل 2012)

*الله يعطيك الف عافية*


----------



## بسام عبد ألأحد ايل (15 أبريل 2012)

ياعربي يا اصيل يالي بتحب ليك ولغيرك...............شكرا لك ويجازيك الله بكل خير


----------



## hikal007 (15 أبريل 2012)

مجهوووووووووووود جبار لا يشعر به إلا من إعتاد إضاعة ساعات للوصول لمعلومه يعرفها مسبقا ولكنها يريدها موثقه بالكووود ,,, بارك الله لك فى وقتك وعمرك وجزااااك كل الخير عنا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (16 أبريل 2012)

انت تستاهل حب الله لانك حبتنا فى الله وساعتنا فى الله
لك الله لكل كبيرة وصغيرة 
ويذيدك ربنا من فضلة وعلمة اكثر واكثر
والحمد لله الذى وفقك لهذا.


----------



## drmady (16 أبريل 2012)

تسلم الايادى يااستاذى وفعلا هو اختراع


----------



## ben_sala7 (17 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر ع المجهود ةالتعب ده
وياريت تكون فكره محفزه للاخرين ويبقى فى تبسيط لموضوع الكود (تكييف وحريق)


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (18 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا ودمتم بالف خير*


----------



## الطموني (6 أغسطس 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (19 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا والله مجهود رائع الله يبارك فيكم جميعا وينفعكم وينفع بكم ويزدكم علما وفهما ​


----------



## esamkhattab (20 أغسطس 2012)

_بارك الله فيك اخونا الغالى مجهود مميز 
نسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
والى الامام دائما _​


----------



## nofal (21 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (21 أغسطس 2012)

*جزااااااااك الله الف خير اخي العزيز*


----------



## mightydodi2002 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

يجزيك الله حتى يرضيك من عطاءه


----------



## abu-kamal (4 نوفمبر 2012)

تعذبت قليلا في تنزيل الملف ثم لايسعني بعد ذلك إلا شكرك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## halacivil (4 أغسطس 2013)

انا مش لاااقية اصلن ملف احمله ممكن حد برفعهولي عشان احمله؟؟


----------



## halacivil (4 أغسطس 2013)

abu-kamal قال:


> تعذبت قليلا في تنزيل الملف ثم لايسعني بعد ذلك إلا شكرك على هذا المجهود الطيب


طيب ممكن تقولي الطريقة؟؟ او ترفعهولي


----------



## mya1963 (4 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله بكل حرف تفريج كربة وزوال هم و مكان في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة بعد عمر طويل مبارك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 أغسطس 2013)

رجاء إعادة تحميل الملف فهو غير موجود 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دبوسه (4 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وادخلكم الجنة بغير حساب


----------



## zanitty (5 أغسطس 2013)

تم تعديل الرابط 
ارجو مراجعه الرابط المشاركه الاولى


----------



## wael nesim (5 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ليك يا باشا


----------



## tarek gamarec (6 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## eng_hma_power (8 أغسطس 2013)

اسال الله العظيم ربي و رب العرش الكريم ان يفرج كربك وهمك


----------



## amrhawash (12 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## علاء ذياب (13 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك 

ممكن تساعدني كيف ممكن احمل


----------



## saad chehade1 (13 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Engr.AL-Husseini (26 أكتوبر 2013)

مأجور على عملك انشالله


----------



## ben_sala7 (13 مارس 2014)

وعدوتنا بالتكييف وادينا من يومها مستنين 
حملة كمل جميلك


----------



## عمران احمد (28 مايو 2014)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات لو تكرمت
و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Nile Man (28 مايو 2014)

و الله كلمة شكراً قليلة
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## zanitty (29 مايو 2014)

عمران احمد قال:


> برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات لو تكرمت
> و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء



الملفات موجوده و تعمل بصوره صحيحه و لا تحتاج لاعاده رفع اخى


----------



## عمران احمد (30 مايو 2014)

zanitty قال:


> الملفات موجوده و تعمل بصوره صحيحه و لا تحتاج لاعاده رفع اخى[/QUO
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و نفع الله بك


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (4 يونيو 2014)

والله الواحد بيحس بالحرج لما بيشوف المجهوادات ده

فجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فى عمرك وفرج همك


----------



## Hany Zakher (9 يونيو 2014)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## السيف3008 (28 نوفمبر 2014)

رائع وجزيت خيراًً


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

أسال الله لك كل ما ترجو منه سبحانه


----------



## afou2d (8 ديسمبر 2014)

متشكريين يا كبير وتسلم ايدك


----------



## hussienmohamad (8 ديسمبر 2014)

اللهم فرج همه و اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك تمين


----------



## kazali016 (10 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Tarig amir (14 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاءك الله خبرا


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (30 أبريل 2015)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## hassan4ghaly (4 مايو 2015)

الله يكرمك ويرفع درجتك يا هندسه


----------



## عباس غوبر (9 مايو 2015)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## 1998 (9 يونيو 2015)

مشكووووور


----------



## mostafahamissa (22 فبراير 2016)

ممكن بلوكات اتوكاد لصرف وتغذيه داخل المبانى ويكون ظاهر تفاصيل المواسير البلاستك من اكواع وتهات معلش يكون مساقط افقية وراسية فى قطاع مثلا حمام ومطبخ ومشكور يا هندسه اخوك مصطفى هميسة​


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (22 أكتوبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## abdelsalam anwer (29 أبريل 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

شكرا ع مجهودك


----------



## ahmed1984 (11 يونيو 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير وألف شكر علي المجهود جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## mohumed33 (4 فبراير 2018)

مشكوور
كيف طريقة التحميل


----------



## أبونوافل (16 أبريل 2020)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------

